# Java-Applet funktioniert unter WINXP nicht



## piet (27. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Linux-Webserver laufen (Intranet) in dem ein selbst programmiertes Java-Applet seit Jahren benutzt wird.
Das Applet holt Daten vom Server (liest eine Datei aus) und stellt diese Daten dem Javascript auf der Webseite zur Verfügung.

Wenn ich nun unter Linux mit dem Konqueror (auch andere Version) die Webseite öffne funktioniert das Applet wie gewohnt.
Wenn ich mit WINXP die Seite öffne wird zwar das Applet angezeigt und läuft "optisch" (| -> || -> ||| -> |||| -> |||| wieder von vorne -> meine Statusanzeige im Applet)
jedoch gibt das Applet keine Datenanfrage an den Server aus.

Nun habe ich die XP-Firewall ausgeshaltet, unter Internetoptionen
Stufe Internetzone Änderungen vorgenommem (Scripting aktiviert, Scripting Java-Applet aktiviert) keinen Erfolg. 

Die neueste Version von Java habe ich unter XP installiert.

Hat jemand irgend eine Idee, ich kann es mir nicht erklären.
Unter Goggle geht es bei den Problemen nur darum das das Applet nicht läuft, bei mir läuft es nur unter WIN XP Explorer nicht. Das ist mir ein Rätsel  :?: 


    Gruß
     Piet


----------



## FArt (27. Jun 2008)

Mach mal die Javakonsole auf und schau dir die Fehlermeldung an.


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jun 2008)

Guck mal in die FAQ, da gibts einen Beitrag über Probleme mit Applets.
Vielleicht findest du da Hilfe zur Lösung.


----------

